# Swelled up goldfish - HELP!



## melissamurphy71 (Aug 17, 2011)

This is a swelled up goldfish in our goldfish pond. We had another one that was like this and it just passed away and when it died it wasn't swelled up anymore. Any ideas what this is and what is causing this? My dad loves his goldfish. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## elitesrock (May 4, 2011)

Feed it some peas. The gold fish is probably bloated. Google how to unbloat a gold fish as I have never had a bloated fish.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

what is dad feeding them ?
have him buy foods formulated specifically for goldfish.....avoid floating foods as the fish tend to get full of air from surface feeding...also have him get some vegetable sticks for them...


----------



## melissamurphy71 (Aug 17, 2011)

He feeds Wardley goldfish flakes and that's it. Nothing else.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

tell him to get some higher quality sinking pellets and some veggie sticks...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

buy a more pricey food. Wardley's is about the absolute cheapest. That is the exact product that dyed one of tanks blue. Try the pea thing (take frozen peas, microwave, remove skins, feed to fish), then get a sinking food. Fish disease looks different in big, coldwater fish than the little fish I keep. Checkout pond and goldfish sites. http://www.ponddoc.com/Store/FishHealthProducts/Diagnosis.htm It could be tumors. Can you tell if the lumps are air, liquid, or solid.


----------

